# Transfer data



## corylegg (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi everyone, i need help transfering contacts etc from orange phone to tesco phone how do i do it, It wont let me bluetooth them and swapping sims does not work what am i doing wrong. Please can someone help.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Depends entirely on the make and model of the phones. Unless they're both smart phones running apps (Android, iPhone, Windows Phone), you'll need specific software to do it. Take them to your carrier, and have them do the transfer.


----------

